# Different Family backgrounds + family gatherings= OMG!



## savannah (Apr 4, 2008)

Blending families have always been a task for my husband and I. 

I came from a small family... my parents and one sister. My father passed away 12 years ago and since became even smaller. He came from a family of 4 kids... and now grown to 3 kids per sibling.

I often cringe at gatherings knowing just how many people are coming form his side... not that i want to be mean, but the thought of tons of people, kids running about is not particularly appealing to me. 

I know that sounds very weird, but my family is very reserved, and often alone. I grew up being away form the rest of my parents families, so did not really experience any such interractions with more than 5 people at a time.

My hubby thinks that I am being difficult that for my birthday, I was hesitant to go due to him inviting 20 of his immediate family members... I mean yes, it sounds fine, but to me... It's craziness!

I don't know how how to make myself be okay with this, I often try... but I wish sometmes he would see my side too, that I am not used to the volume of people in his family and some days it is just so ovewhelming to have 20 people with you..

Where to go from here? Not sure that else I can do....


----------

